# Favorite FV-1 programs



## MaxDB54 (Jul 28, 2020)

What are your favorite FV-1 programs from PedalPCB or on the web? 

Building the Arachnid  pedal and just curious which 8 to load in.

Thx!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 28, 2020)

I like the Space Delay, Glimmer Reverb & Hypernova Reverb


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thx man! I will check those out!


----------



## Gordo (Jul 28, 2020)

I generally avoid reverb but Iove the Deflector FV-1.  One of those effects where you have to admit "THAT is a cool sound"


----------



## phi1 (Jul 29, 2020)

I like the kaleidoscope delay (also called daydream), and the unison dual detune patch for a chorus sound without the warble (somewhat similar to Keeley 30ms, but not exactly). 

The spatialist patches are great too, like the cavern a lot.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Here’s a funky one I wrote recently that’s kind of fun. 



			Octave Down Patch - OC-2 & U-Boat Style - Spin Semiconductor


----------



## p_wats (Jul 29, 2020)

I agree on the Kaleidoscope, Glimmer and Unison. 

There are also a ton of fun patches you can grab and flash to an EEPROM yourself via this page: 







						FV-1 Programs
					

This project aims to be the comprehensive list of FV-1 programs for DIY guitar effects pedals and other hobby projects, and is an open, community-driven resource




					mstratman.github.io
				






phi1 said:


> Here’s a funky one I wrote recently that’s kind of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Octave Down Patch - OC-2 & U-Boat Style - Spin Semiconductor



Nice! I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jul 29, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Here’s a funky one I wrote recently that’s kind of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Octave Down Patch - OC-2 & U-Boat Style - Spin Semiconductor



I'll check it out. Great Forum!

Thx!


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jul 29, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Here’s a funky one I wrote recently that’s kind of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Octave Down Patch - OC-2 & U-Boat Style - Spin Semiconductor



I just loaded it into my Spin DEV board and it compiled. Has a nice synth effect! Thanks...nice work!


----------



## Dali (Jul 29, 2020)

Not yet built but I bought the EEPROM with those:

EEPROM Builder

*Program 0:*
DLY002 - Modulated Delay
*Program 1:*
DLY003 - Tape Delay
*Program 2:*
DLY005 - Space Delay
*Program 3:*
DLY006 - Kaleidoscope
*Program 4:*
FIL002 - Sample Hold Filter
*Program 5:*
FIL003 - Filter Modulator
*Program 6:*
UNI002 - Unison (Modulated)
*Program 7:*
UNI003 - Unison (Double Take)


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 30, 2020)

I built out the D3lay which includes the Tape Delay, Mod Delay, and Space Delay. Here are what those sound like and how the parameter knob effects them:


----------



## MaxDB54 (Jul 30, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I built out the D3lay which includes the Tape Delay, Mod Delay, and Space Delay. Here are what those sound like and how the parameter knob effects them:



Sounds nice! Thx!


----------



## vasilius (Sep 26, 2022)

Hello

Anybody have the HEX for Unison? Ready to buy. Thx


----------



## ICTRock (Sep 26, 2022)

anyone ever figure out the adineko? would love to have FV-1 oil can delay


----------



## cwsquared (Sep 26, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> anyone ever figure out the adineko? would love to have FV-1 oil can delay


There is an "oil can delay" on the page @p_wats linked to: https://mstratman.github.io/fv1-programs/ 

It's about 2/3 the way down the page.


----------



## waddis (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi .... I have just built a Clone of a Vibro champ 5 Watt Tube amplifier...its great. I am looking at making a few for friends and would like to include reverb into it. For my prototype I stripped down a JHS 3 Reverb pedal and wired it directly into the amp only using the Mix and Delay controls and wiring the tone for a mid position. I bought the two control pots to the front panel and are really enjoying the reverb it gives. Its nice having a range from short slap back to ambient. After seeing it uses the FV1 I am now staring down the rabbit hole of FV-1, plenty of really good info around and I've begun my journey. I need to keep anything I build simple as it will just be a small chassis mounted enclosure housing the reverb circuit and doing nothing else but providing some built in reverb for the amp and trying not to look too out of place on a tube amp chassis

Would the onboard reverbs in the FV1 get me the type of reverb I'm after (similar to what I currently have) or will I need to use an EEPROM to find something slightly unique to get what the existing pedal does with the mix and delay pots

I know I will get hit with  'Just build it and see what you think' but any comments appreciated. Just out of curiosity also the example I am using has a 24LC64 EEPROM where as all that I see on the FV1 forums and the spin website are 24LC32 chips, are they compatible? 

Thanks


----------



## phi1 (Oct 10, 2022)

I’m not sure the exact reverb algorithm JHS uses, I think I heard he outsourced the coding for it. So not sure how different it is from built in Fv-1 patches. 

Another, cheaper option for built in reverb would be belton brick, like the pedalpcb gravitation, (you could put trimmers in for the controls you don’t want in the amp). 

Another idea is build a pedalpcb spatialist (it’s got some very nice patches). Maybe get a radium springs eeprom chip to try in it too. After experimenting, decide which patch you’ll use in amps, but you still have a nice multi mode reverb pedal!

You can mod the spatialist to get to the fv-1 on board patches by grounding fv-1 pin13 on a switch, that way you can try out those too. Check out the fv-1 datasheet if you haven’t already.


----------



## Robert (Oct 10, 2022)

waddis said:


> Just out of curiosity also the example I am using has a 24LC64 EEPROM where as all that I see on the FV1 forums and the spin website are 24LC32 chips, are they compatible?



Yes, in the case of the FV-1 they are compatible.    

The 24LC32 has 32Kb of storage, the 24LC64 has 64Kb of storage.

However, the FV-1 can't access the additional 32Kb of ROM in the 24LC64, so it is treated exactly like a 24LC32.


----------



## waddis (Oct 10, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yes, in the case of the FV-1 they are compatible.
> 
> The 24LC32 has 32Kb of storage, the 24LC64 has 64Kb of storage.
> 
> However, the FV-1 can't access the additional 32Kb of ROM in the 24LC64, so it is treated exactly like a 24LC32.


Thanks...


----------



## waddis (Oct 10, 2022)

phi1 said:


> I’m not sure the exact reverb algorithm JHS uses, I think I heard he outsourced the coding for it. So not sure how different it is from built in Fv-1 patches.
> 
> Another, cheaper option for built in reverb would be belton brick, like the pedalpcb gravitation, (you could put trimmers in for the controls you don’t want in the amp).
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply....I really do like the JHS reverb it fits perfectly with the amp, I have heard Josh from JHS say its kind of a hall reverb but some glitches in the code were left in as it gave it a unique sound, also on another forum a JHS comment said it was based on a Plate algorithm but ended up sounding more hall. 

I had started going down the path that FV1 would just be better than belton brick...but that was based on nothing really! Maybe something simple may be better, I'll try and find some demos of the gravitation to listen to.   I've discovered so many rabbit holes lately....building vintage style tube amps are full of them! thanks for the spatialist idea I'll give that some thought as well

Maybe if someone has spent some time with the gravitation and has seen reviews or has used the JHS 3 reverb pedal they could comment if it could be what I was looking for

Thanks again


----------

